# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  نصب tiny core linux  بر روی Raspberry pi و rpi2

## m.j_banitaba

tiny core  در سه نسخه موجود است . نسخه بیسیک که در حالت شل بالا می آید. نسخه دارای ssh و نسخه همراه xorg که به دارای دسکتاپ و محیط گرافیکی می باشد.
جهت دانلود برای نسخه rpi1  از نسخه arm6 و جهت rpi2 از arm7 استفاده کنید. 
بعد از دانلود فایل img را extract کنید. سپس توسط نرم افزار Win32DiskImager آن را بر روی sd کارت فرمت کنید.
tc  تنها 23MB حجم دارد .

----------

